# late bloomer



## Encolpius

Dobrý den, zde můžete najít definici. Jak byste to řekli česky? Napadl mě výraz pozdě zrající, ale narazil jsem jen na pozdě zrající meruňky na netu.  Děkuji


----------



## littledogboy

opožděný   .


----------



## Encolpius

Konkrétně chci přeložit větu: I am a late bloomer. Šlo by: Jsem pozdě zrající typ? Děkuji


----------



## littledogboy

Hmm, já o ničem ustáleném v češtině vážně nevím. Anglický výraz se zoufale snaží být optimistický, na rozdíl od popisného opožděný. (Vida, už to někoho napadlo http://www.csfd.cz/film/222064-opozdeny-clovek/.)

Váš návrh je ok, ale nějak moc dobře mi nezní, jen to _typ _je dobrý nápad. Já bych asi zkusil něco o _vyzrálém _víně, kdybych to byl nucen překládat.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Encolpius said:


> Konkrétně chci přeložit větu: I am a late bloomer. Šlo by: Jsem pozdě zrající typ? Děkuji


Určitě by to nešlo. Zní to zvláštně a každý by nad tím jen pozdvihl obočí.
V češtině by záleželo na širším kontextu a jakým způsobem je ta osoba "late bloomer".
Takhle je nejpřirozenější: "Já jsem (trochu) pomalejší." Není to tolik podhodnocující, když to říká ta pomalejší osoba, než kdyby o sobě řekla, že je například opožděná.


----------



## vianie

Encolpius said:


> Jak byste to řekli česky?



_Zpomalený_ alebo _přibržděný_, aj keď presnejšie by bolo _zpomalující_ a _přibrzďující_.


----------



## Encolpius

Obvám se, že v češtině na to nebude přesný ekvivalent...


----------



## werrr

Já bych to bez přemýšlení přeložil jako *pozdní ptáče*.


----------



## vianie

Encolpius said:


> Obvám se, že v češtině na to nebude přesný ekvivalent...




werrr said:


> Já bych to bez přemýšlení přeložil jako *pozdní ptáče*.



     Možno ide aj to, či (a ako vlastne) chceme preložiť ten dvojslovný anglický výraz, alebo chceme vyjadriť vlastným spôsobom z vlastných zdrojov predmet popísaný týmto výrazom.

Vedzme, že angličtina si vie so všetkým dať rady nakombinovaním niekoľkých slov, spravidla viacvýznamových a chudobných na slabiky.
  Z pohľadu našinca teda musia mať anglickí natívni spíkri veľmi dobrú schopnosť rozlišovania a predstavivosť zároveň.


----------



## Encolpius

Myslím si, že "late bloomer" se používá také v psychologii, takže kdyby vám napadl nějaký výraz z dětské psychologie, třeba u takového článku?


----------



## vianie

U dospelého človeka je jednou z možností výraz *dospělé dítě*.


----------



## littledogboy

techničtější *belated development *bych dal jako *opožděný rozvoj/vývoj/vývin*


----------



## kirmakX6on

Hrdlodus said:


> Takhle je nejpřirozenější: "Já jsem (trochu) pomalejší." Není to tolik podhodnocující, když to říká ta pomalejší osoba, než kdyby o sobě řekla, že je například opožděná.


Tohle o sobě řekne osoba, o které ostatní řeknou, že je zpomalená/opožděná/přibržděná atd., jak tu padalo, ...tj. znamená to, že osoba není příliš inteligentní, není nijak talentovaná...je tedy hloupá, neúspěšná atd.
Stejně tak daná osoba o sobě může říct "mám delší vedení" nebo "jsem (někdy trochu) natvrdlý". Většinou to ale lidi nepřiznají (nepřiznají to sobě ani ostatním) a vyjadřuje se to jinak - jak, to závisí na kontextu (např. když někdo má špatné školní výsledky, tak neřekne "já jsem trochu pomalejší", ale řekne "nejsem studijní typ". Atd.)

V angličtině ale "late bloomer" znamená něco trochu jiného než co bylo popsáno výše. "Late bloomer" neoznačuje neinteligentního člověka, kterému to nemyslí. Viz slovníková definice:
*late bloomer
**1.* _Lit._ a plant that blooms later than similar plants or that blooms late in the season. _There are a few late bloomers in the garden, but by fall, we don't care much anymore about flowers._
*2.* _Fig._ a person who finally develops a useful or superior skill or talents later than expected or desired. _Joseph was a late bloomer, but turned out to be a formidable scholar in the long run._
(bohužel nováčci zde nemůžou posílat url odkazy - ten systém mi nedovolí vložit odkaz do příspěvku...)

Zásadní je tam ale to, že daný člověk své schopnosti nakonec rozvine. Ostatně na té wikipedii je psáno jasně - pokud se "late bloomer" použije u dospělých lidí, znamená to, že v prorazili / uspěli / proslavili se / zbohatli / udělali kariéru / ...  až v pozdějším věku.

Pro "late bloomer" u dospělých lidí v češtině jasnej ekvivalent podle mě není a spojení se bude překládat jinak v různých kontextech. Každopádně to bude překlad volný, příp. pomocí opisů...

Jak jsem pochopil, u dětí se "late bloomer" v angličtině používá i jako eufemismus pro onen opožděný vývoj, jak to přeložil *littledogboy*. Jde o standardní psychologický výraz (např. _opožděný vývoj řeči, opožděný psychomotorický vývoj_ apod.), také se používá termín _nerovnoměrný vývoj_ (znamená, že v některých oblastech se dítě vyvíjí normálně nebo dosahuje nadprůměrných výsledků a v jiných oblastech za ostatními zaostává).


----------

